# Broken shower drain bolts



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What are you replace the old pan with? If your going to try and tile it you would have to change it anyway.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

crisch said:


> I'm afraid I may end up having to cut out the concrete and replace the actual drain.
> 
> Your input is greatly appreciated!


Hilti makes a nice sds hammer drill


----------



## crisch (Feb 22, 2013)

At the drain, the vinyl was sandwiched between the drain base and the drain flange. I had to take off the drain flange to get the vinyl out. My hope was to leave the drain base in place, install a new pvc pan, put the drain flange and drain barrel back in place, spread a new mortar bed and then tile over the mortar bed. 

My issue is getting the broken bolts out of the drain base.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you will end up opening up the concrete----I believe you will dislodge the metal threaded inserts when you drill out the the broken screw----I know you did not have this in your plans---but it happened---I would not trust an old clamping flange----failure will mean re doing the entire job---big risk to save a $35 part.


----------

